# Adhesive for plastic to concrete?



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm looking for the right glue or epoxy to hold a sheet of plastic drain board to concrete. 

This is an OLD stone foundation where the mortar has mostly turned to sand. Some parging was put up so we have something between the plastic and stone.

I have done a little research and found liquid nails, several epoxys, gorilla glue etc but not sure if these will do what I want or if someone has something in mind that will work better.

I also have a tube of Hilti HY150 that we use for anchoring but not sure if that would work in this case.

All expertise is welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## CommercialSuper (Mar 30, 2012)

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...8FSO6Q3GD3000000_nid=59B5V9MHTRbeZ0RH29HR0Lgl


----------



## Ross C (Feb 16, 2010)

CommercialSuper said:


> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...8FSO6Q3GD3000000_nid=59B5V9MHTRbeZ0RH29HR0Lgl


Thank you sir!


----------

